# The Edly Book - Music theory that's not painful



## Calgary Slim (Feb 21, 2006)

On another guitar forum I was pointed in the direction of a book called _Edly's Music Theory for Practical People_, which I bought. Love it. Explains all the stuff I never bothered to learn about music theory. If you want a pain-free, interesting avenue to learn the guts of what you're playing (if you haven't, yet), I'd recommend it. Rideau Music in Calgary carries it.
http://www.edly.com/mtfpp.html

Thread #298, I believe.

Edited to add: Sorry, this isn't actually a new product. Just thought I'd spread the word.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Any further reviews on this product. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

This is right one for me.

http://www.amazon.ca/Music-Theory-Dummies-Michael-Pilhofer/dp/0764578383/sr=11-1/qid=1168141426/ref=sr_11_1/702-6466569-2591264


----------

